# Gilmour



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

In the past David Gilmour use to be pretty well only a strat player but I see on his new one there is a Les paul and a Gretch electric. His playing has stretched the strat to it's limits and now he moves on....


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I watched a show he did with Paul McCartney a few years ago and he was playing a beat up Tele. Very well, I might add.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

According to the records he has a couple 52 tele's. Plus 0001....


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's a pretty detailed rundown of his current gear;

http://www.gilmourish.com/on_an_island.html


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice find Terry, certainly a lovely selection of gear there. And he sure knows how to use them. I've listened to a few tunes he has done with Paul rodgers and he has an awesome blues tone.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm a huge Gilmour fan. 

MY favourite work is the Animals album. What an amazing guitar album. 

His first solo cd has some really good stuff on it as well.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

He seems to fit in well with who ever he is playing with. Let alone some of work with Floyd. He has an unforgettable sound and has worked the strat for just about everything it has. A good example of how versatile the strat is and the tone that is in the fingers....


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

You notice the backline of tweed Fenderas in that McCartney show??? I think that is some of Gilmour`s best tones ever. Fender to Fender Tweed.

CT.


----------

